# Mike Lundin Free Picks



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 4, 2019)

Padres vs Diamondbacks Free Pick September 4, 2019
Play on: UNDER 8 (+102)

Start Time: September 04 2019, 9:40 PM

Tuesday night’s matchup between the San Diego Padres and the Arizona Diamondbacks saw just three runs scored between the two teams. We will see two rookies on the mound here on Wednesday, but I expect another low-scoring affair.

Padres’ rookie right-hander Chris Paddack (8-7, 3.69 ERA) has been going through a rough stretch, but he held the Giants to one run over seven innings last time out. In two starts against Arizona this season, Paddack has allowed only two runs over 11 1/3 innings of work. As for Arizona starter Zac Gallen (2-4, 2.79 ERA), this will be his first career meeting with the Padres and the right-hander has allowed just eight runs in five starts since joining from Miami.

Under is 8-2-1 in Diamondbacks last 11 games vs. a right-handed starter. Under is 6-2-1 in Padres last 9 road games vs. a right-handed starter. Under is 4-1 in the last 5 meetings.

Free pick on UNDER. 

Mike Lundin has really picked up the pace at the ballpark in recent weeks, entering Wednesday on a 25-12 ALL MLB PREMIUM PICKS RUN dating back to August 21. 
Get multiple MLB winners at one cheap price with Mike’s WEDNESDAY NIGHT 3-GAME HIGH ROLLER REPORT. The package includes two totals and a runline, putting an ASTONISHING 24-5 RUNLINE RUN to the test.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 15, 2019)

*49ers vs Bengals Free Pick September 15, 2019*
Play on: *49ers +2 (-114)*
Start Time:* September 15 2019, 1:00 PM*
_***9-1-1 FREE PICK RUN SINCE AUGUST 26***_

The San Francisco 49ers opened the season with a 31-17 victory at Tampa Bay, not a bad result considering QB Jimmy Garoppolo completed just 18-of-27 passes for 166 yards with a touchdown and an interception that was returned for a score.

I think Jimmy G will have more success here against a questionable Bengals pass defense that was among the worst in the NFL last season.
The Bengals struggled to move the ball on the ground in their season-opening 21-20 loss to Seattle. They managed only 34 yards on 14 carries, with Joe Mixon spraining an ankle.

Cincinnati will have to rely on QB Andy Dalton to make things happen, but that will be easier said than done against a Niners defense that owned the Bucs and picked off Jameis Winston three times, of which two were returned for touchdowns.

We can also note that Dalton is without his top weapon with star receiver A.J. Dalton still out after suffering an ankle injury on the very first day of training camp.

*Free pick on San Francisco 49ers. *

Mike Lundin is on a *RED HOT 23-13 RUN* with his top-rated college football picks and *21-9 L30 NFL PREMIUM PICK RUN *following a solid *5-1 (83%)* start to the season.





Mike has four NFL premium picks & 1 MLB premium picks for Sunday:

GAME OF THE MONTH (NFL): MIKE’S TOP RATED SUNDAY TOTAL
GAME OF THE WEEK (NFL): MIKE’S TOP RATED SUNDAY SIDE
BILLS @ GIANTS BOOKIE BLASTER
VIKINGS @ PACKERS NFC NORTH BOOKIE BLASTER
EARLY MLB PLAY OF THE DAY *TOP RATED MAJOR WAGER*
Invest in a *30-Day High Roller All Sports All Access Pass for $449* and you’ll get ALL premium picks for a full 30 days. Guaranteed to profit or the next 30 days are free.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 16, 2019)

*Mike Lundin's** Mets vs Rockies Preview & Prediction September 16, 2019*

Play on: *Mets ML (-142)*
Start Time:* September 16 2019, 8:40 PM

**9-2-1 ALL FREE PICKS SINCE AUGUST 26***

The New York Mets have won five of their last seven contests but might have to go perfect over the last weeks of the season in order to make up ground in the National Leauge Wild Card race. They’ve struggled in recent meetings with the Rockies, but I think at motivated Mets side will get the job done here Monday night in the first of a three-game set.

Mets’ southpaw Steven Matz (10-8, 3.84 ERA) has ugly road splits this year, but he has shown signs of improvement allowing just three earned runs over 11 innings of work in his last two starts away from home. Matz is 2-0 with just four runs allowed over his last three starts overall, all team wins. Additionally, we can note that the Rockies are 7-20 in their last 27 games vs. a left-handed starter.

As for the Mets, they’re 12-3 in their last 15 road games vs. a right-handed starter and should have no trouble to manufacture runs against Colorado’s Antonio Senzatela (9-10, 6.87 ERA). The 24-year-old right-hander has been tagged with five runs or more in six of his last seven starts overall and he owns an ugly 6.59 ERA in 10 starts home at Coors Field on the season.

*Free pick on New York Mets. *

_**STUNNING 9-1 (90%) NFL YTD ~ PICKS FOR WEEK 3 AVAILABLE**

Mike Lundin is arguably the hottest NFL handicapper in the world following an *ABSOLUTELY ASTONISHING 9-1 (90%)* start to the season. Additionally, Mike has really picked up the pace at the ballpark in recent weeks, particularly with his runline plays as he has picked a *STUNNING 29-8 MLB RLs *since July 15.

Mike already has a couple of NFL premium picks for Thursday and Sunday up for grabs, and subscribers can count on multiple MLB picks every day. Invest in a subscription to get *ALL* plays. _


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 19, 2019)

*Mike Lundin's Padres vs Brewers Free Pick September 19, 2019*
Play on: *UNDER 9 (-115)*
Start Time:* September 19 2019, 4:10 PM

**STUNNING 9-1 NFL YTD ~ TOP RATED TENNESSEE @ JACKSONVILLE PLAY & MLB 3-PACK TONIGHT***

The Milwaukee Brewers have plenty on the line down the stretch as they enter Thursday tied with Chicago Cubs for the second wild card in the National League and just three games back of NL Central-leading St. Louis Cardinals. Great pitching performances have allowed them to win 11 of their last 13 games, and I think we’ll see a pitchers duel here at Miller Park Thursday afternoon.

San Diego lefty Joey Lucchesi (10-8, 4.22 ERA) was smacked around for eight runs over 3 2/3 innings of a 10-8 loss at Coors Field last time out, but he had posted a 1.57 ERA through a four-game stretch prior to that and this ballpark should suit him much better. We can also note that he has a 2.31 ERA in two starts against the Brewers and the under is 10-4-1 in Milwaukee’s last 15 games vs. a left-handed starter.

As for Milwaukee starter Jordan Lyles (10-8, 4.25 ERA), the 28-year-old right-hander has compiled a 2.39 ERA in nine starts since coming over from Pittsburgh, with one or no runs allowed in seven of those starts.

Under is 21-6 in Padres last 27 road games vs. a team with a winning home record and 4-0 in Lyles’ four starts with the Brewers here at Miller Park.

*Free pick on UNDER. *

_STUNNING 9-1 NFL YTD ~ TOP RATED TEN@JAX PLAY TONIGHT!

Mike Lundin is arguably the hottest NFL handicapper in the world following an *ABSOLUTELY ASTONISHING 9-1 (90%)* start to the season. Additionally, Mike has really picked up the pace at the ballpark in recent weeks, particularly with his runline plays as he has picked a *STUNNING 32-10 MLB RLs *since July 15.

Mike has an* MLB 3-GAME HIGH ROLLER REPORT *and a* TOP RATED TEN@JAX NFL* pick going Thursday. Invest in a subscription to get *ALL* plays.  _


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 22, 2019)

**Get 7 Days of Premium Picks for $225**

*Mike Lundin's Giants vs Bucs Free Pick September 22, 2019*
Play on: *Giants +6 (-108)*
Start Time:* September 22 2019, 4:05 PM*

The New York Giants are 0-2 SU and ATS on the season, but they’ve finally decided to give rookie Daniel Jones under center for his first NFL start. I think the change of quarterback will give the Giants enough of an energy boost to keep this close.

Jones completed 29-of-34 passes for 416 yards, two TDs, and no interceptions during preseason, and I think he’ll match up well against a Bucs defense that is vulnerable against the pass. The Giants offense has not been bad mind you; they rank 6th for total offense with 420 yards per game and star running back Saquon Barkley, NFL’s second-leading rusher with 227 yards, will take a lot of pressure off Jones.

As for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers, they’re in a letdown spot following a 20-14 upset win at Carolina in the Week 2. They didn’t look nearly as good in their season-opening double-digit home loss to San Francisco, and Jameis Winston has a 59 percent completion rate with 2 TDs against 3 INTs.

The Giants are 10-4 ATS in their last 14 as a road underdog while the Bucs regularly disappoint as a home favorite. I’m well happy to take the points on the visitors in this contest.

*Free pick on New York Giants. *

Mike Lundin’s premium pick subscribers can look forward to a *HUGE WEEKEND* with a minimum of *10 CFB/NFL PICKS* spread out over Sat/Sun/Mon. That includes several *GAME OF THE WEEK/MONTH* releases with plenty of baseball winners sprinkled in as well.

Mike is arguably the hottest NFL handicapper in the world following an *ABSOLUTELY ASTONISHING 9-2 (82%)* start to the season. Invest in a 3-Day All Sports Subscription and get all his premium pick releases at a cheap price.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 24, 2019)

*Mike Lundin's Twins vs Tigers Free Pick September 24, 2019*
Play on: *OVER 9½ (+107)*
Start Time:* September 24 2019, 6:40 PM*

The Minnesota Twins head to Detroit very close winning their first American League Central title since 2010. Their magic number to clinch the division coming into this contest is three, and I have no doubt a motivated Twins team will score plenty of runs tonight.

Detroit righty Spencer Turnbull (3-15, 4.66 ERA) is coming off five innings of one-run ball at Cleveland, but he had not missed many bats in recent starts prior to that. Between Aug 20 and Sep 12, Turnbull gave up four runs or more in five straight starts, including six runs on eight hits in 4 2/3 innings of an 8-3 loss to Minnesota at Target Field.

As for Minnesota starter Jake Odorizzi (14-7, 3.59 ERA), the right-hander is 5-1 with a 3.25 ERA in 11 career starts against Detroit. His last outing against them was not overly impressive though with three runs surrendered over five innings of work.

The over is 8-1-1 in the last 10 meetings.

*Free pick on OVER.*

Mike Lundin is *48-29 (62%), +$15,000 L77 TOP RATED MLB* premium picks dating back to July 15. His *BEST MLB TOTAL FOR THE WEEK* goes Tuesday night, a *MAJOR WAGER* opportunity you can’t afford to miss. Invest now and make your bookie pay the price.


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Sep 27, 2019)

*Yankees vs. Rangers Free Pick September 27, 2019*
Play on: *OVER 10½ (-114)*
Start Time:* September 27 2019, 8:05 PM*

The Texas Rangers have dropped eight of their last 10 games, but their bats have come alive again in recent games with a total of 28 runs scored over their last four contests. Here they’ll come up against the NY Yankees with left-hander James Paxton on the mound.

Paxton (15-6, 3.73 ERA) has an atrocious 7.04 ERA in five career starts at Globe Life Park. Over is 7-2 in his last 9 starts overall and 12-2 in Paxton’s last 14 starts vs. a team with a losing record. As for Texas starter Joe Palumbo (0-2, 9.22 ERA), the 24-year-old rookie has made just three career starts and his ERA says it all.

Over is 5-1-1 in Yankees last 7 road games vs. a team with a losing record. Over is 5-0 in Rangers last 5 overall. Over is 4-0 in the last 4 meetings in Arlington.

*Free pick on OVER.*

Mike Lundin is arguably the hottest NFL handicapper in the world following an *ABSOLUTELY ASTONISHING 12-4 (75%)* start to the season + a *100% PERFECT 3-0 FREE PICK* record to put the total at 15-4!

Friday’s premium card features 2 MLB plays and a late night pick on Arizona State @ California., get all three picks with his *TGIF 3-GAME HIGH ROLLER REPORT ($66)*. For the weekend, Mike has NFL & college football 3-packs up for grabs and premium subscribers can also expect additional picks.

Invest in a subscription to make sure you don’t miss a single winner.

**Get 7 Days of Premium Picks for $225**


----------



## alexbf (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Professional Sport Picks (Oct 13, 2019)

*Mike Lundin's **Titans vs Broncos Expert Prediction October 13, 2019*
Play on: *UNDER 41 (-115)*
Start Time:* October 13 2019, 4:25 PM

**NFL GAME OF THE YEAR ATS GOES SUNDAY AFTERNOON***

The Denver Broncos are coming into this contest looking to build on their first win of the season, a 20-13 road triumph at the Los Angeles Chargers. Under is 9-1-1 in the Broncos last 11 games following a straight-up win, and I think both teams will struggle to move the ball in this contest.

Here Denver hosts a Tennessee Titans team that has struggled to put points on the board ever since their blowout of Cleveland in Week 1. They’ve had big trouble to protect their QB as Marcus Mariota has been sacked 22 times, second-most in the NFL.

Denver’s defense is solid holding opponents to 328.6 total yards and 21.2 points per game, and the Titans are right up there with them with 332.2 yards and 15.2 points per game allowed. I would be extremely surprised if either team was to break out offensively all of a sudden here in the Mile High.

Under is 6-1 in Titans last 7 road games vs. a team with a losing home record. Under is 8-1 in Broncos last 9 home games.

*Free pick on UNDER. *

_*9-0 ALL SPORTS SWEEP SUNDAY ~ 21-8 (72%) NFL YTD!*

Mike Lundin is coming off an *ABSOLUTE MONSTER OF A SUNDAY* during which he went a *100% PERFECT 9-0 (6-0 NFL)* to make it a *WHITE HOT 21-8 (72%)* start to the NFL season! 

He has already loaded his *NFL ATS GAME OF THE YEAR* and his *NFL TOTAL OF THE WEEK* for Sunday’s slate of games.

Premium pick subscribers can expect 10+ picks spread out over Saturday/Sunday. The sharp move is to invest in a premium pick subscription to get *ALL* plays._


----------

